# RLMC, CPMC, Akhtar Saeed, UOL Which One's Better??



## fahadijaz (Jul 1, 2012)

Guys which medical college is better to take in admission ??? 
Actually my aggregate is low so I need suggestions that should I take admission in one of these medical colleges 
Or should I repeat ??
And do tell me the repute of these colleges ?? 
I need sincere advice from you guys! Really depressed ! Am unable to decide that should I repeat or take admission in rlmc CPMC Akhtar Saeed or uol???


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

What's your aggregate? 

I personally don't fancy UOL or RLMC. CPMC and Akhtar Saeed are good medical colleges. CPMC has been producing good results at the UHS examination (except last year), and so is Akhtar Saeed. Aside from the academics, both have a decent campus, and the atmosphere is quite peaceful. Admission at any one or the other among the two should be fine. However, if you repeat and end up in a Gov medical college, you'll be saving a lot of money. But at the end of the day, the final decision is yours to make. Good Luck!


----------



## fahadijaz (Jul 1, 2012)

Thnx !  
And my aggregate is jux 70 %


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

u havnt applied anywhere still ?


----------



## fahadijaz (Jul 1, 2012)

I have applied in almost all private med colleges cmh fmh shalamar sharif uol rlmc CPMC nd Akhtar Saeed.. 
Whats your aggregate ??


----------



## smiling assassin (Oct 1, 2012)

i think akhtar saeed would be better option than other low merit private medical colleges.....2011 MBBS UHs exam topper was frm akhtar saeed named hira saleem....


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

what is the fee in RLMC ???


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

Hassan Babar 05 said:


> what is the fee in RLMC ???


almost 10


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

CMPC is better than akhter saeed ...


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

these institutions are selling medical education


----------

